# Tutorial - Modelling Spruce Trees using moss as branches



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi!

I have started to use moss as branches when modelling Spruce and it works great! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice technique. Very smart and they look good. 

I model O-gauge so I don't think it would work for me: maybe for evergreen bushes and arbor vitae landscaping, etc. 

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Very nice trees. The woods behind my house are loaded with that moss, so I'll have to give it a try.

I'm glad you noted that tree bark is more greenish gray than anything. Many people (and commercial tree manufacturers) use brown, which is only realistic for a select few types of conifers.

One other comment, though. You said you used Tamiya Green Black, but the bottle you held up was Vallejo Model Air Green Black (which would be my first choice of a paint). The colors may be very similar, but which was it?

I like your videos. You know how to manage the photography and voiceover so that you don't babble mindlessly to fill space, but don't have long periods of dead air, either. Well done.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One other thing you might consider: starting your own thread somewhere (perhaps the beginner Q&A section) to collect all your video tutorials in one place.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

* martin t,*

I like all your videos also. I had to Google *Tullinge* and found that Tullinge is a suburb of Greater Stockholm, Sweden. Now I know where you live.

I was wondering how to find a list of all your Model Train videos?

Keep up your outstanding work and Thank You,
LeRoy


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Homeless by Choice said:


> I was wondering how to find a list of all your Model Train videos


On his video link, click on the YouTube icon.
Then click on his youtube username (marklinofsweden).
Scroll down to see his videos.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

MtRR75 said:


> On his video link, click on the YouTube icon.
> Then click on his youtube username (marklinofsweden).
> Scroll down to see his videos.


Got it. I learn many new things each day. Now if I could only remember them!

Thanks,
LeRoy


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> One other thing you might consider: starting your own thread somewhere (perhaps the beginner Q&A section) to collect all your video tutorials in one place.


Hi!

Sorry for the slow response from my side here!
Yes, Why not? I´ll have to think about how to organize the thread so it gets more useful than just long and confusing..

Thank you for the idea! :smilie_daumenpos:

Best Regards

Martin T


----------



## martin t (Mar 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Very nice trees. The woods behind my house are loaded with that moss, so I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> I'm glad you noted that tree bark is more greenish gray than anything. Many people (and commercial tree manufacturers) use brown, which is only realistic for a select few types of conifers.
> 
> ...


Hi!

Thank you for positive feedback! 
I eventually used Vallejo Green Black, but was not really happy with the result.. I would liked it to be a bit more yellowish green. Black green represent more like a winter color of the Spruces here in Sweden....


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

martin t said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for positive feedback!
> I eventually used Vallejo Green Black, but was not really happy with the result.. I would liked it to be a bit more yellowish green. Black green represent more like a winter color of the Spruces here in Sweden....


Actually, I wasn't clear.

Vallejo would be my choice of BRAND.

For color, I actually use Interior Gray Green for deciduous trees and either Loam Beige or US Field Drab for conifers, depending on the species.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------

